# شقة مميزة 200 متـــر للإيجـــــار قانون جديد بمدينتــي



## اسلام محمد (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 1993
شقة مساحتها 200م عبارة عن 3غرف نوم وريسبيشن 4 قطع و3 حمام ومطبخ للايجار قانون جــــديــــد .
•	التشطيب سوبـــر لوكس 
•	موقع مميـــز ....على حديقة 
•	دور رابــــع ... اسانسير
•	المطلوب /2000 جنية
•	للإتــــصـال :
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
من خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شقة مميزة 200 متـــر للإيجـــــار قانون جديد بمدينتــي*

بالتوفيق اخوي اسلا م


----------

